# My road rash doesn't look right ....



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

So it's like got yellow on it and I scrub the hell out of it and put Neosporin everyday for the past 4 days, but still it's got a little yellow patches.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Go see the doc. Yellow could indicate infection.


----------



## lalonauta (Mar 24, 2008)

Happened to me 2 road rashes ago. Turned out I was allergic to Neomycin (first half of Neosporin). If this is the case with you they might put you on straight Bacitracin (the other half of Neosporin), or my favorite, Silver Sulfadyne.

As always, be wary of medical advice on the internet.


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

when i was recently at the doctors they told me that I shouldnt be putting neosporin on deep cuts or big scrapes, it's meant more more minor nicks. the reason behind it is that bacteria loves moist areas, and when you put neosporin on a wound, that's exactly what it makes it. So you have a great propensity to attract bacteria and develop an infection. Or so she said.


----------



## merckx_rider (Aug 20, 2008)

Why would you ask ppl on a bicycle forum a medical question?
See a doc.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Keep cleaning with alcohol or hydrogen peroxide, and applying the neosporin until Jesus appears in your wound.


----------



## george costanza (Nov 3, 2008)

livin4lax09 said:


> when i was recently at the doctors they told me that I shouldnt be putting neosporin on deep cuts or big scrapes, it's meant more more minor nicks. the reason behind it is that bacteria loves moist areas, and when you put neosporin on a wound, that's exactly what it makes it. So you have a great propensity to attract bacteria and develop an infection. Or so she said.


that's what i've heard as well. also, neosporin covers the wound when it needs to "breathe" to properly heal.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Keep cleaning with alcohol or hydrogen peroxide, and applying the neosporin until Jesus appears in your wound.


Then what, sell it on Ebay?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

actually clean with epson salts. diltue 4:1. Thought the goal was to not let the wound scab?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No scabs*



cmg said:


> Thought the goal was to not let the wound scab?


That is the goal, and realistically you can't do that without applying some sort of ointment after you've done the daily wound cleaning.



> when i was recently at the doctors they told me that I shouldnt be putting neosporin on deep cuts or big scrapes, it's meant more more minor nicks. the reason behind it is that bacteria loves moist areas, and when you put neosporin on a wound, that's exactly what it makes it. So you have a great propensity to attract bacteria and develop an infection.


An interesting comment from an alleged medical professional. Since Neosporin is an anti-bacterial, it's hard to understand how applying it would result in an infection. Agree that for deep cuts you need stitches, but for scrapes, antibacterial ointment (covered with some sort of dressing to keep out dirt) is the SOP for treating road rash.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

_"Why would you ask ppl on a bicycle forum a medical question?
See a doc."_

Excellent question! Took the words right out of my mouth. Funny thing...I've never asked my doctor why my front derailleur doesn't shift right.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

I worked as a chemist for the company that developed "Dermabond" a topical skin adhesive that replaced stitches and staples on non-tension areas. I recall being told that neosporin kills the bacteria in general. Cuts in general should be cleaned, irrigated. There is good bacteria and bad bacteria. Neosporin kills both. You need the good bacteria for proper healing. Preventing the scabbing helps with scarring. Now, I was there through development and FDA approval.


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

ncvwnut said:


> I worked as a chemist for the company that developed "Dermabond" a topical skin adhesive that replaced stitches and staples on non-tension areas. I recall being told that neosporin kills the bacteria in general. Cuts in general should be cleaned, irrigated. There is good bacteria and bad bacteria. Neosporin kills both. You need the good bacteria for proper healing. Preventing the scabbing helps with scarring. Now, I was there through development and FDA approval.


I'd say that's probably bad recall. There's good bacteria various places in the body (gut and one gender specific area, e.g.) but wounds ain't one of them. In wounds it's bad bacteria, or maybe neutral bacteria, but no bacteria is best. But maybe you can fill me in: how does Dermabond differ chemically from Superglue, FDA approval aside? Not meaning to be a smarta$$, I'm just curious.

Minstrie.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

minstrie said:


> I'd say that's probably bad recall. There's good bacteria various places in the body (gut and one gender specific area, e.g.) but wounds ain't one of them. In wounds it's bad bacteria, or maybe neutral bacteria, but no bacteria is best. But maybe you can fill me in: how does Dermabond differ chemically from Superglue, FDA approval aside? Not meaning to be a smarta$$, I'm just curious.
> 
> Minstrie.


Ever use superglue on big wounds?


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

minstrie said:


> I'd say that's probably bad recall. There's good bacteria various places in the body (gut and one gender specific area, e.g.) but wounds ain't one of them. In wounds it's bad bacteria, or maybe neutral bacteria, but no bacteria is best. But maybe you can fill me in: how does Dermabond differ chemically from Superglue, FDA approval aside? Not meaning to be a smarta$$, I'm just curious.
> 
> Minstrie.


I know it wasn't bad recall. It was explained that the good bacteria actually eat the dead cells and aid in keeping it antiseptic. I would probably tend to believe the experts that were in that field being that I'm only a chemist. There is a huge difference between Dermabond and Superglue. The toxic chemicals that are in superglue is high. Dermabond is 2-octylcyanoacrylate. The purity spec at that time was 99.1% at the lower limit. The generally it tested about 99.5% pure. The makers of superglue, 3M or Loctite, were not able to achieve that kind of purity. That was why at the time they could not break into the market.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Funny where this thread has gone. I actually went to the minor medical around the corner paid $75 for a visit and was told "it look fine and is healing ... keep doing what you are doing ... cleaning daily & Neosporin"

EDIT: It is funny where this thread has taken off to though LOL! We've got chemist on the line now; biking people are so diverse and just too damn cool !!


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

ncvwnut said:


> I know it wasn't bad recall. It was explained that the good bacteria actually eat the dead cells and aid in keeping it antiseptic. I would probably tend to believe the experts that were in that field being that I'm only a chemist. There is a huge difference between Dermabond and Superglue. The toxic chemicals that are in superglue is high. Dermabond is 2-octylcyanoacrylate. The purity spec at that time was 99.1% at the lower limit. The generally it tested about 99.5% pure. The makers of superglue, 3M or Loctite, were not able to achieve that kind of purity. That was why at the time they could not break into the market.


Thanks for getting back to me. Now my curiosity's up. Still sounds like macrophages (the pacmen cells or maggots of the immune system) and not bacteria, but I'll run it by one of the infectious disease docs, and the wound care docs where I work and post what I find. FWIW, I think Dermabond is a pretty cool product, hope you're in on the royalties/stock options, even if it is J&J.... Both SuperGlue and Dermabond are cyanoacrylates, you (J&J) just purified it, or is the 2-octyl less toxic?
Thanks again,
Minstrie


----------



## minstrie (Jun 13, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> Ever use superglue on big wounds?


Naw, I usually go with delayed absorbable synthetic suture for those....

Minstrie.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I was told by the attending trama docs to use polysporin, not neosporin on my roadrash.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

minstrie said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. Now my curiosity's up. Still sounds like macrophages (the pacmen cells or maggots of the immune system) and not bacteria, but I'll run it by one of the infectious disease docs, and the wound care docs where I work and post what I find. FWIW, I think Dermabond is a pretty cool product, hope you're in on the royalties/stock options, even if it is J&J.... Both SuperGlue and Dermabond are cyanoacrylates, you (J&J) just purified it, or is the 2-octyl less toxic?
> Thanks again,
> Minstrie


 2-octyl is less toxic iircc. I tested the stuff every day for almost 2yrs. I wish I had royalties. I was part of the 15% cut a year later after FDA approval. They failed to train you medical staff and the wounds were opening up prematurely. J&J cut the forecast to sales and my stock options, all 5000, were under water. It's great that there are people on here like yourself who can help. I just recall that. I have a stupid knack of remembering that stuff. I'm sure that there is conflicting research too. I'm no expert though.....The company was Closure Medical Corp before J&J bought them.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

because people on a bike forum have seen a lot more road rash than the average doc?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> No scabs. That is the goal, and realistically you can't do that without applying some sort of ointment after you've done the daily wound cleaning.


Actually, there is one other way, and it also avoids the daily wound cleaning (which sometimes can slow healing by tearing up newly-grown tissue). Use the modern bandages which seal and protect the wound and promote wet healing. Clean thoroughly once, apply a product like the J&J Advanced Healing bandage, and leave it on for 4 or 5 days. When it comes off, you have nice pink new skin. I swear by this stuff.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

wipeout said:


> I was told by the attending trama docs to use polysporin, not neosporin on my roadrash.


Two separate times, trauma docs told me to use silvadene, same as you would on a large area burn.

Dress with vaseline impregnated gauze with an absorbant pad and change dressing twice daily.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Tegaderm or that J&J stuff that JCavilia recommended. Both work great to keep things moist, although the J&J stuff will do a better job of sopping up "goo". If you use Tegaderm, you'll want to put a gauze pad over it to protect your clothing.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

If the skin looks yellow (as opposed to oozing yellow stuff), it could just be a bruise.


----------

